# Amrchair Dreamer



## nentis (Jul 25, 2009)

Greetings,

I'm in Portland, Oregon, and in 2008 a friend took me out on his Cal 20. I got the sailing bug, and the need for cursing and adventure is strong.

Obtained my ASA101 in July 2009. Started racing in our local fleet on a Yankee 30.

The armchair part is not having a boat of my own. My first goal is to sail singlehanded to Hawaii. Much more experience and training is required though, and I was hoping for my first offshore race in the Oregon Offshore, but that fell through.

So I research for my Hawaii trip. I've gone through a lot of stages, first driven by the major manufacturers (I'll take a Catalina around the world!), to more sober thoughts (Baba 30), to expensive-to-maintain classics (ooo look at the Alden Q!), to the inexpensive (Flicka or even a Cal 20 according to "Twenty Small Boats ...").

I think the "go now, go small" mantra is taking over, and would even be interested in learning to safely navigate oceans on something like a Montgomery 17 (a J/80 too crazy?). And if the funds were available, the mini-transat's look interesting (6.5m like the Pogo 2).

But aside from boat-searching, since I'm a couple years away from owning, I'm just here for more research and experience. I'll probably take the ASA103/4 from the J-folks in the Bay Area, since I'm not going to get anything quite as interesting from the Columbia around Portland for offshore.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey nen, welcome to SN dude.

There's tons of info on here - as well as many, many salts that will talk you through just about anything.

While you're waiting for some responses you can start poking around in this thread: *The Salt's Corner Table*

It's a thread with some of the best info to some of the most asked questions around here - including yours. And you can see who some of the go-to guys are.

Enjoy.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

nentis said:


> I got the sailing bug, and the need for cursing and adventure is strong.


Well then dammit, I think you have found the right f*^#ing place!
Welcome aboard.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> Obtained my ASA101 in July 2009. Started racing in our local fleet on a Yankee 30.
> 
> The armchair part is not having a boat of my own. My first goal is to sail singlehanded to Hawaii./QUOTE]
> 
> I am not raining on your parade but with ASA 101, ( or ASA 102, 103, 104) set your sights a little lower. Find your way across a bay before your try and find your way across an ocean.


----------



## nentis (Jul 25, 2009)

*parade rain*



Freesail99 said:


> > I am not raining on your parade but with ASA 101, ( or ASA 102, 103, 104) set your sights a little lower. Find your way across a bay before your try and find your way across an ocean.
> 
> 
> I'm fond of rain. I do live in Portland.
> ...


----------

